# The best Taekwondo coaches



## puunui (Dec 25, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Attends training with some of the best coaches the sport has  to offer




Who are the best coaches, and more importantly, why?


----------



## leadleg (Dec 25, 2010)

*Criteria..*
*most important medals........*Jean Lopez

*coach who trains coaches.....*Jason poos 

*coach with most winning athletes*
*competing at two different national *
*events..........................................*Patrice Remark

*personal favourite........................*whoever is in the chair waiting for me


----------



## leadleg (Dec 26, 2010)

*US coach with the most Olympic experience........* GM Dae Sung Lee
*Best us retired coach......................................... *GM Dong Keun Park 
*Most under appreciated.....................................  *GM Han Won Lee, Master Hong Kong Kim


----------



## bluewaveschool (Dec 26, 2010)

Terry, of course.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2010)

puunui said:


> Who are the best coaches, and more importantly, why?


 

Well lets see Jason Poos just because he has that certain way of gettint his techs across to players.

Greg Tubbs simply because of his coaching philosophy. He has won with so many that you cannot even keep track of them.

Jean Lopez like him or not very good coach. Pa

Patrice Remark has a very good attitude that he brings to the people he coaches.

Myself because of course I have been the one with him since day one. And knowing when to get extra caoching from people is what seperate great to bad because of ego.

Arlene Limas very good at getting certain aspect a cross to all different types of foghters.

Barbera Kunkel I just like her plain and simple.

Terry Blackburn, Jimmy Kim, Giavonni Giambi and that will just about wrap it up for now.

What makes them all great is there simple appraoch to the game and the finer details of it


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2010)

puunui I get the feeling you do not like me or think Iam new to this, you relize over forty years and yes I know alot of people from AAU, USAT and the old USTU as well as smaller org and such. Maybe you should list who you believe to be good and why but I would imagine the list would be very small since you only believe a few people. I hope you had a wonderful Christmas...:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2010)

bluewaveschool said:


> Terry, of course.


 
No I believe I have done a good job but like a head coach I know we need top notch offensive and defensive and specialty coaches to get they most out of our players.


----------



## leadleg (Dec 26, 2010)

Is there going to be a distinction between trainers and coaches and are we talking the best or our favourites.If its our favourites then my list will lose a few names.


----------



## puunui (Dec 26, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> puunui I get the feeling you do not like me or think Iam new to this, you relize over forty years and yes I know alot of people from AAU, USAT and the old USTU as well as smaller org and such. Maybe you should list who you believe to be good and why but I would imagine the list would be very small since you only believe a few people. I hope you had a wonderful Christmas...:asian:



I asked because I wanted to hear what people thought about the coaches out there. As for not liking you, I think you need to relax and not take every question to be some sort of personal challenge to you. I asked because I was curious, not because I wanted to test you.


----------



## puunui (Dec 26, 2010)

I really don't have any opinions on any coaches because it has been a while since I have seen any of them or their current athletes, but I do notice certain coaches aren't listed. How about people like Jin Suh, Eui Lee, Peter Bardatsos, Tuoi Le, Scott Fujii, Brian McCutcheon, Troy Garr, Henry Cruz, Juan Moreno, Dong Lee? Any opinion on them and what kind of coach they are?


----------



## leadleg (Dec 26, 2010)

I am thinking of coaches who are coming in with multiple players,you are naming some good coaches,and the list could easily get longer.I would give some of these coaches some more time to prove themselves, the same players over and over could be the player not the coach.Some of these names are famous but don't have anyone standing out at the moment.
 With that I would say I am not someone who should make these choices,it is only my humble opinion


----------



## puunui (Dec 26, 2010)

leadleg said:


> I am thinking of coaches who are coming in with multiple players,you are naming some good coaches,and the list could easily get longer.I would give some of these coaches some more time to prove themselves, the same players over and over could be the player not the coach.Some of these names are famous but don't have anyone standing out at the moment.
> With that I would say I am not someone who should make these choices,it is only my humble opinion



When I ask about the quality of the coach, I am thinking about the individual coach and his abilities, and not so much about his player, although that may factor in.

For example, if I were to evaluate coach A, I might say, he is good in the dojang, tailors his drills to the needs of the student. While in the seat he is more of a motivational coach (lifts competitor's spirits and makes the player feel like he can and should win), rather than a technical coach (your opponent has this tendency or that tendency, or is doing this, so counter with this and this or this, or you are losing and he is sitting on his back kick/padduh chagi or is running, so do this and this and this). Some coaches are better suited to coach anyone's player, others can only coach those who personally like the coach (a specific type of motivational coach), while still others can only coach their own player (relationship coach). Coach B might be technically not as advanced and his drills may be older, but he is still able to give the player what the player needs to win (motivation or technical). Coach C, his players are all the same, off the line roundhouse or fast kick and clinch but has no inside game and cannot handle distance or timing manipulation. Coach D, poor fundamentals and weak steps but all his competitors have a lot of heart and fight to win/punch to score and you will feel beat up even if you win the match. Coach E has big reputation, and good recruiter of other people's talent, wins his share of matches, but players under him do not improve technically.

When discussing coaches and their abilities, these are the kinds of discussions that I am used to having.


----------



## leadleg (Dec 27, 2010)

Then you want a rundown on each coach you named,what there abilities are? I think that would be quite a different question than your original one.


----------



## puunui (Dec 27, 2010)

leadleg said:


> Then you want a rundown on each coach you named,what there abilities are? I think that would be quite a different question than your original one.



I don't think there are too many coaches out there that can do it all, so in evaluating and rating coaches, one would have to take into consideration the positives and negatives and then rate them. For example, is a motivational coach preferred over a technical coach? If so, in what circumstances? Who would get rated higher? I don't see how we could rate coaches without looking at their skills and shortcomings.


----------



## leadleg (Dec 27, 2010)

In the end analysis it is only whether the players of said coaches are winning consistantly, and the coach has many players doing so.Also if they are the best coaches they would be winning the big tourneys.Regardless of the style of coach, unless the criteria is not winning.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2010)

Winning is always the end all to good coaching, but I guess in the end that is all that matters a win/lost record. This is so sad that in a Martial sport/art it is about winning and not competing.


----------



## leadleg (Dec 27, 2010)

If we are talking about who is the best coach,winning is everything.If we are talking about competing then alot of times losing is the best teaching tool you can use for your student, even more so than winning.
 I am not one of the best coaches but I am a great instuctor and when we compete I always give a little pep talk one thing is win or lose we are martial artists and we will show no overt emotion in winning or losing. Also win or lose the name of the game is good sportsmanship. Lastly we will show the upmost respect to all we are playing with,remembering its only a game. 
Thats probably why I don't have the greatest winning record,never had a student make it past team trials.


----------



## puunui (Dec 27, 2010)

I disagree that winning record is the sole factor in determining the best Taekwondo coaches.


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Dec 28, 2010)

puunui said:


> I disagree that winning record is the sole factor in determining the best Taekwondo coaches.


Me too


----------



## armortkd (Dec 28, 2010)

IMHO, Chang Lee (Dong Lee's father) produced a lot of national players from the late 80s to early 90s which include James Villasana, Clay Barber, Pinaroc brothers, Greg Tubbs, Simone Hradil, etc. Then Herb Perez's Korean instructor and its lineage of coaches such as Mark Williams and Peter Bardatsos then had it from the early 90s to 2000 (his master produced many fighters which included point-fighters for many years prior) which include Peter Bardatsos, Tony Graf, Sean Burke, etc. From 2000 and on, I see more athletes moving to Jean's former Elite and especially now Juan's Peak schools throughout the US so I'm not gonna count them just yet. Herb and Jean have done more for the evolution of TKD strategy in the US than anyone. But here is my list as of today:

#1. Patrice Remarck the "Iron Man" - every athlete/student that I've ever seen from his school have been technically proficient, well conditioned, and fought hard with NO ATTITUDE!!! He has produced numerous senior and junior players.

#2. Jason Poos = He has a lot of junior team members and medalist over the years. It's an incredible amount. A few have progessed to the senior team. Just like Patrice, he is a class act and shows in hs players.

My personal criteria is that they teach at the grassroots level, coach & develop their own players, and represent Taekwondo as an art & sport pretty darn well!!! I'm looking at the individual versus being part of a system, affiliation, or business. Here are the honorable mentions: 

Peter Bardatsos
Christina Bayley
Greb Tubbs
Terry Blackburn


----------



## puunui (Dec 28, 2010)

armortkd said:


> Then Herb Perez's Korean instructor and its lineage of coaches such as Mark Williams and Peter Bardatsos then had it from the early 90s to 2000 (his master produced many fighters which included point-fighters for many years prior) which include Peter Bardatsos, Tony Graf, Sean Burke, etc.




Herb Perez' Korean born instructor was GM KIM Ki Chung. I think Peter had a different instructor, I want to say GM Moon Sung LEE from New York. Tony Graf came from some place else too originally, I think.


----------



## Gorilla (Dec 29, 2010)

Greg Tubbs, Alene Limas, Patrice Remark, Scott Fugi, Tim Thackrey,Barb Kunkel, Henry Cruz, Jason Poos,  George Martinez, The Villa's----Great Coaches! Great People!!!!!

Eui Lee is a great coach...character issues are a problem same with Bardatsos and Jin Suh.  Great Coaches big problems!!!!!

Jean Lopez has talented  siblings...All his other students came to him after they had developed their skills.  He is a disaster if your are not a Lopez!!!  Not a good chair coach if you really pay attention to what he says.  Steven doesn't really listen to him if you observe!!! Mark doesn't listen!!!!  Diane seems to pay attention and is worse for it!

Juan Moreno is a good Chair Coach if you are winning a string of losses and other people will start coaching you!!!!!  Juan will disappear!!!! It is all about Juan and the money!!!!


----------



## puunui (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok, so now that we have identified our best coaches and determined their styles as well as their strengths and weaknesses, the next step is to figure out who should be appointed as coaches for our national team. 

There are four spots (one head and one assistant for male and female) and sixteen team members. First thing we should maybe determine is how many of those four spots should go to relationship coaches (my son/daughter/brother/sister/student made team and i should be allowed to coach them). 

How about motivational coaches? Do they have a spot on the team? How about technical coaches, who tend to be able to coach a wider variety of athletes? Some combination? How about trainers, who work well in work outs but cannot sit in the chair? Who should be the head coach? And more importantly, why? 

How about head of team? Do we want a USOC civil servant with no taekwondo background in there interacting with the movers and shakers at worlds, or the olympics, or perhaps someone else who has relationships and markers and can call those markers in in the event of an emergency? 

For example, during the 1992 Olympics, when James Villasana lost, some say unfairly, the US delegation, which included one past (Dr. Min Head of Team), one present (GM Ahn) and two future USTU Presidents (GM Chong and GM Lee) all protested the match. They didn't win the protest, but the next day, Herb Perez fought and ended up winning gold. Coincidence? Maybe. 

But the question, is, who should be our US representatives at WTF International Events?  And why?


----------



## Gorilla (Dec 29, 2010)

They should drop the Idea of National Team Coaches and allow the athletes to pick who Coaches them!!!!!!


----------



## puunui (Dec 30, 2010)

Gorilla said:


> They should drop the Idea of National Team Coaches and allow the athletes to pick who Coaches them!!!!!!




So we have the athletes vote then. There are four spots for coaches. Juan Moreno, being a good recruiter of talent, manages to place nine athletes on team. Does that mean those nine would be able to select all four coaches on the team? What about Steven Lopez and the Lopez family? Do they get outvoted for who they want, just like how the minority members on the USAT board get outvoted? How does that work?


----------



## Archtkd (Dec 30, 2010)

puunui said:


> So we have the athletes vote then. There are four spots for coaches. Juan Moreno, being a good recruiter of talent, manages to place nine athletes on team. Does that mean those nine would be able to select all four coaches on the team? What about Steven Lopez and the Lopez family? Do they get outvoted for who they want, just like how the minority members on the USAT board get outvoted? How does that work?


 
In the scenario you've layed out, it would make sense for Moreno to have a big say and possibly veto power about the selection of the coaches who will assist him prepare his nine atheletes.


----------



## puunui (Dec 30, 2010)

Archtkd said:


> In the scenario you've layed out, it would make sense for Moreno to have a big say and possibly veto power about the selection of the coaches who will assist him prepare his nine atheletes.




Perhaps, but I don't think he should have a say on all of the coaches just because he has a majority of the athletes. There are seven other athletes. If he has nine athletes, which is about half, then perhaps his athletes could select two of the four coaches. 

Also, should we consider past record at International Events as a factor in determining who is selected as coach? Say Juan's nine athletes never won a single medal ever, while Steven, Mark and Diana got gold at both Olympics and Worlds. Should that be a consideration?

What I am trying to do with the discussion is take it beyond the armchair who is the best, and attempt to figure out how would we select coaches, if we were in charge. These are the kinds of discussions I would hope are taking place when USAT selects coaches. Or if there is a new organization at some point, perhaps some people who read this message board will be in a position to select coaches and they can perhaps consider the points raised here in making their decisions.

Beats sitting around and complaining about what was done and instead makes people think about how we can improve.


----------



## Archtkd (Dec 30, 2010)

puunui said:


> What I am trying to do with the discussion is take it beyond the armchair who is the best, and attempt to figure out how would we select coaches, if we were in charge. These are the kinds of discussions I would hope are taking place when USAT selects coaches. Or if there is a new organization at some point, perhaps some people who read this message board will be in a position to select coaches and they can perhaps consider the points raised here in making their decisions.
> 
> Beats sitting around and complaining about what was done and instead makes people think about how we can improve.


 
Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## hal-apino (Dec 31, 2010)

Today I would have to say Greg Tubbs and Patrice Remark

They have the passion and the interest in the student, any student!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 31, 2010)

hal-apino said:


> Today I would have to say Greg Tubbs and Patrice Remark
> 
> They have the passion and the interest in the student, any student!


 
Yes but Greg is not part of USAT and they will never give him a chance because he will not play their game. I know Greg and if anybody has ever watched what he can truely do they would have to put him on the very top of the list.


----------



## hal-apino (Dec 31, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Yes but Greg is not part of USAT and they will never give him a chance because he will not play their game. I know Greg and if anybody has ever watched what he can truely do they would have to put him on the very top of the list.


 

Oooops ......I thought we were talking best tkd Coach. I agree Master Tubbs is one of a kind and an amazing Coach that has heart and spirit.  He coached my daughter once at AAU Team Trials and she to this day will say he is AMAZING!


----------



## puunui (Dec 31, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Yes but Greg is not part of USAT and they will never give him a chance because he will not play their game. I know Greg and if anybody has ever watched what he can truely do they would have to put him on the very top of the list.




One concern that I have heard about Greg Tubbs, which goes for a lot of coaches out there, is that he only seemed to have succeeded with his own children, that none of his other athletes have made it as far as his own kids. A lot of coaches out there have one generation of elite level athletes, and after that, they tend to fade to a lower level of accomplishment, or stop coaching completely.


----------



## mango.man (Dec 31, 2010)

puunui said:


> One concern that I have heard about Greg Tubbs, which goes for a lot of coaches out there, is that he only seemed to have succeeded with his own children, that none of his other athletes have made it as far as his own kids. A lot of coaches out there have one generation of elite level athletes, and after that, they tend to fade to a lower level of accomplishment, or stop coaching completely.



Wasn't Anees Hassain a student of Tubbs'?  AAU Team member and 08 Olympic trials final fight off vs Charlotte Craig aren't horrible accomplishments.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2011)

puunui said:


> One concern that I have heard about Greg Tubbs, which goes for a lot of coaches out there, is that he only seemed to have succeeded with his own children, that none of his other athletes have made it as far as his own kids. A lot of coaches out there have one generation of elite level athletes, and after that, they tend to fade to a lower level of accomplishment, or stop coaching completely.


 
Well that is not true he has three on the team four on the Junior team and also train Carlos Alverez Junior World Champion, so I would say he is pretty good plus he helps with my son's as well and has done alot for them.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 1, 2011)

hal-apino said:


> Oooops ......I thought we were talking best tkd Coach. I agree Master Tubbs is one of a kind and an amazing Coach that has heart and spirit. He coached my daughter once at AAU Team Trials and she to this day will say he is AMAZING!


 
You are right, I was just making a point that he will never be USAT because of all the politics. Even though he was sent a plauque saying he was the best coach they had at one point.


----------



## hal-apino (Jan 1, 2011)

puunui said:


> One concern that I have heard about Greg Tubbs, which goes for a lot of coaches out there, is that he only seemed to have succeeded with his own children, that none of his other athletes have made it as far as his own kids. A lot of coaches out there have one generation of elite level athletes, and after that, they tend to fade to a lower level of accomplishment, or stop coaching completely.


 
I am not sure about recently but I know Kasey Mallard was his student and she was very successful, he coached my daughter one time at AAU Team Trials and she made team. It is not always easy to have someone else coach you that has not trained or worked with you, she could not believe how comfortable it was having him coach her. Patrice has that same talent as well. 
My point is that he has what it takes to be a National Coach , AAU is Blessed to have them!


----------



## puunui (Jan 2, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> Well that is not true he has three on the team four on the Junior team and also train Carlos Alverez Junior World Champion, so I would say he is pretty good plus he helps with my son's as well and has done alot for them.




I don't know if AAU team counts.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 2, 2011)

puunui said:


> I don't know if AAU team counts.


 
Why not the majority of USAT Team came from the AAU grassroot programs.


----------



## Gorilla (Jan 2, 2011)

puunui said:


> I don't know if AAU team counts.



Your true colors are starting to show!!!  Greg Tubbs has coached/developed many athletes the fact that you don't know them speaks volumes!!!!!!!


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Jan 3, 2011)

Great coaches are great no matter where they coach. Pros go to college & the minor leagues to get qualified coaches all the time, with even some colleges recruiting pro coaches as well. So if a person has talent in making the most out of their charge's talent, she can probably do it in any organization, especially if the competition rules are the same.


----------



## Markku P (Jan 5, 2011)

I am curious about the education of these coaches mentioned in this thread. What kind of background and what degrees? ( I mean physical education, sports, sports science etc. )


----------



## Archtkd (Jan 5, 2011)

Markku P said:


> I am curious about the education of these coaches mentioned in this thread. What kind of background and what degrees? ( I mean physical education, sports, sports science etc. )


 
I asked this question in another thread and some answere where provided. Patrice Remarck, one of the coaches mentioned and one I particularly like has a fairly solid Taekwondo background and education. Here is is bio: http://www.remarcksport.com/?id=instructors


----------



## hal-apino (Jan 6, 2011)

Markku P said:


> I am curious about the education of these coaches mentioned in this thread. What kind of background and what degrees? ( I mean physical education, sports, sports science etc. )


 
Good Question, Let's start with the National Coach - JEAN LOPEZ


----------



## Markku P (Jan 6, 2011)

Archtkd said:


> I asked this question in another thread and some answere where provided. Patrice Remarck, one of the coaches mentioned and one I particularly like has a fairly solid Taekwondo background and education. Here is is bio: http://www.remarcksport.com/?id=instructors



Thanks, but I am wondering if coaches are educated in the field of sports, (Masters,PhD
Sport and Health Sciences)


----------



## Archtkd (Jan 6, 2011)

Markku P said:


> Thanks, but I am wondering if coaches are educated in the field of sports, (Masters,PhD
> Sport and Health Sciences)


 
Some of the the Korean/Korean-Americans yes. The Americans, I doubt it. Education for Taekwondo professionals is not taken that seriously here.


----------



## puunui (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorilla said:


> Your true colors are starting to show!!!  Greg Tubbs has coached/developed many athletes the fact that you don't know them speaks volumes!!!!!!!



How many made USAT senior national team?


----------



## Markku P (Jan 6, 2011)

Archtkd said:


> Some of the the Korean/Korean-Americans yes. The Americans, I doubt it. Education for Taekwondo professionals is not taken that seriously here.



Sorry..I wasn't really clear,  I meant if coaches are educated in the field of sports.( generally ) Not only in Taekwondo because very few countries offer spesific program for taekwondo coaches.


----------



## Archtkd (Jan 6, 2011)

Markku P said:


> Sorry..I wasn't really clear,  I meant if coaches are educated in the field of sports.( generally ) Not only in Taekwondo because very few countries offer spesific program for taekwondo coaches.


 
Oh. Yes I think many athletic coaches in  regulated educational settings here in the U.S are trained and have degrees of one kind of another. But I doubt the majority of taekwondo coaches we are talking about on this thread have any education in the fields of sports, kinesiology, sports management, physiology, etc. I seriously don't think that's specialization is neccessary even though I consider higher education to be a very important asset.


----------



## Gorilla (Jan 6, 2011)

puunui said:


> How many made USAT senior national team?




Does the USAT National Team Really matter!!!!

He has two Junior World Champions!!! 

And multiple fighters who have made National Teams for other countries!

He had an Olympic Alternate!!!!All these athletes are home grown!!!

The USAT has locked him out in most cases!!!!! He won't play ball!!!!

He coached my daughter internationally and is an exceptional coach!!!!


----------



## TX_BB (Jan 10, 2011)

Markku P said:


> Sorry..I wasn't really clear,  I meant if coaches are educated in the field of sports.( generally ) Not only in Taekwondo because very few countries offer spesific program for taekwondo coaches.



In the US generally coaches are known for their output => athletes and championships not their education.

Bill Walsh, Bill Belichick, Angelo Dundee, Phil Jackson, Jean Lopez


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 10, 2011)

TX_BB said:


> In the US generally coaches are known for their output => athletes and championships not their education.
> 
> Bill Walsh, Bill Belichick, Angelo Dundee, Phil Jackson, Jean Lopez


 
I would never put Jean in with Bill Walsh, Bill Belichick, Angelo Dundee or Phil Jackson. All of them have degree's and that is very important in my eye's. Come on TX_BB you of all people should believe a degree means something.


----------



## puunui (Jan 10, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> I would never put Jean in with Bill Walsh, Bill Belichick, Angelo Dundee or Phil Jackson. All of them have degree's and that is very important in my eye's. Come on TX_BB you of all people should believe a degree means something.



You know who also have degrees? President Sang Lee (and all of the Korean born USTU Presidents), GM Dae Sung Lee, GM Han Won Lee, GM Young In Cheon.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 10, 2011)

puunui said:


> You know who also have degrees? President Sang Lee (and all of the Korean born USTU Presidents), GM Dae Sung Lee, GM Han Won Lee, GM Young In Cheon.


 
Yes I am aware of this, but thank you for sharing that insight for others....


----------



## Archtkd (Jan 10, 2011)

TX_BB said:


> In the US generally coaches are known for their output => athletes and championships not their education.
> 
> Bill Walsh, Bill Belichick, Angelo Dundee, Phil Jackson, Jean Lopez


 
Wow please let has not slur Angelo Dundee and Phil Jackson by comparing them in any way with Jean Lopez.


----------



## andyjeffries (Jan 11, 2011)

terryl965 said:


> All of them have degree's and that is very important in my eye's. Come on TX_BB you of all people should believe a degree means something.



I don't think a degree always means something.  Maybe it's because I'm coming from the situation where I don't have one, am completely self-taught and have achieved a high enough career level.  I've also interviewed people (some with master's degrees) that produced worse work than they would have done if they'd just gone out in to industry and started learning.

I guess it depends what the degree is in (law for example, a degree is really mandatory) but in the world of computer software I'd say it's definitely optional and oftentimes developers come out of them with bad habits and out of date experience (and an over-inflated ego because they got a "first" degree).


----------



## puunui (Jan 11, 2011)

Archtkd said:


> Oh. Yes I think many athletic coaches in  regulated educational settings here in the U.S are trained and have degrees of one kind of another. But I doubt the majority of taekwondo coaches we are talking about on this thread have any education in the fields of sports, kinesiology, sports management, physiology, etc. I seriously don't think that's specialization is neccessary even though I consider higher education to be a very important asset.




I don't know about other coaches, but I know that GM Dae Sung LEE has a degree in physical education and political science. Most of the Taekwondo graduates of Chae Dae and other korean universities also have physical education related degrees.


----------



## Archtkd (Jan 11, 2011)

puunui said:


> I don't know about other coaches, but I know that GM Dae Sung LEE has a degree in physical education and political science. Most of the Taekwondo graduates of Chae Dae and other korean universities also have physical education related degrees.



I was talking about American instructors mainly, especially those of the younger generation, who, to their peril seem , seem to think that higher education of any kind is a waste of time. Education, shouldn't not just be university education. I would consider many people who deliberately continue to seek to broaden their intellect by reading, work experience, independent study, etc. to be educated.


----------

